# Zwei Sammelberufe!



## Franz (13. Oktober 2006)

huhu

Hab jetzt bei nem Char zwei Sammelberufe angefangen (Bergbau, Kräuterkunde)
Hab ja bei jedem Beruf ne Fähigkeit um mir des Erz bzw die Kräuter anzuzeigen!
Kann aber immer nur eins benutzen!
Wie kann ich mir auf der Minimap beides anzeigen?? AddOn dafür??


----------



## Rascal (13. Oktober 2006)

Franz schrieb:


> Wie kann ich mir auf der Minimap beides anzeigen??


Gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Steht ja sogar im Tooltipp...


----------



## Franz (13. Oktober 2006)

Ja des hab ich auch gelesen!

Hab evtl des Thema für den Post verfehlt!^^

Aber gibt es ein AddOn?
Gatherer kenn ich aber des hilft ja er beim Farmen nur! Also find ich!


----------



## Roran (13. Oktober 2006)

Franz schrieb:


> Ja des hab ich auch gelesen!
> 
> Hab evtl des Thema für den Post verfehlt!^^
> 
> ...



Ich nutze auch Gatherer,
der merkt sich nur wo man was findet ( Erz , Kreuter ), mehr nicht.
Und man kann mit 2 Sammel Berufen immer nur eins sich anzeigen lassen,
mehr geht auch mit einem AddOn bis jetzt nicht.

Da man ja auf die Erz oder Kreuter Suche klicken muß,
damit man das angezeigt bekommt.

Du mußt dich entscheiden oder du klickst immer mal wieder auf die andere Suche.
Was anderes geht nicht und wäre Cheaten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaidoz (16. Oktober 2006)

Deswegen ist diese Kombination für einen NICHT Farmchar sehr ungünstig. Evtl. Bergbau rausschmeißen und dafür Alchemie oder Kürschnern nehmen.


----------



## Icecool (16. Oktober 2006)

ich finde das kräuterkunde und kürschner eh besser ist, da man meiner meinung nach mit leder auf dem mitlerren lvl mehr geld machen kann. und kräuterkunde is das ja eh recht güt für^^


----------



## Rascal (17. Oktober 2006)

Also ich kann euch sagen, als Schurke ist Bergbau genial auf Level 60...

Ab in den Süden und in Silithus solo die Grossen Schleimbedeckten Thoriumvorkommen farmen... Gibt massig Thorium, ein paar Edelsteine, und vorallem: Arkanitkristalle!
Die lässt man sich dann transmutieren (Kollegen, Gilde, Twink), und hortet sie auf der Bank für die T0,5-Quest, oder vertickt sie im AH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meinen Erfahrungen nach kann man mit Bergbau auch schon früher gut Kohle machen.

Kürschnern ist ebefalls sehr gut, da man ja so oder so oft am farmen sein wird, und man so nicht noch kreuz und Quer von Punkt zu punkt latschen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## florianandreas (17. Oktober 2006)

Jau! hab ich mit meinem char auch! am anfang isses noch quark! aber sobald es dann dickes leder gibt und mithrilbarren gehts ganz gut! und die kriegt man auch nich nur beim npc weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und hinterher ists auch nich schlecht weil du einfach das kürschnern rausschmeißen kannst und auf ingi umsteigen könntest! (oder -> BC der juwelenfritze)


----------



## Orcrage (20. Oktober 2006)

Moin Ihrs!

Hab auch beide Berufe. Kräutersammeln und Bergbau. Nun auch beide auf 300 geskillt. Kann man da dann wen man 300 erreicht hat noch irgendwas lernen? Durch ne Quest oder so? 

Danke für die Antworten

MfG Orcrage


----------



## Roran (20. Oktober 2006)

Orcrage schrieb:


> Moin Ihrs!
> 
> Hab auch beide Berufe. Kräutersammeln und Bergbau. Nun auch beide auf 300 geskillt. Kann man da dann wen man 300 erreicht hat noch irgendwas lernen? Durch ne Quest oder so?
> 
> ...


Erst mit BC,
denn dann kann man seine Berufe auf 375 oder so skillen.


----------



## AhLuuum (27. Oktober 2006)

Bergbau: Dunkeleisenerz verhuetten(BRD) und Elementiumerz verhuetten(BWL).
Kräuterkunde: Ab 300 is aus der Klaus und man kann alle Kräuter pfluecken.

Bei mir in der Gilde gibt's nen Kräuterchar, an den man bestimmte Kräuter fuer einen festen Preis abschicken kann(AH-Niveau), was nicht nur dem eigenen Geldbeutel, sondern auch dem raid hilft.


----------



## Sahne (30. Oktober 2006)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Kräuterkunde: Ab 300 is aus der Klaus und man kann alle Kräuter pfluecken.



Man könnte sich noch ne Blutsense besorgen um in ZG Blutreben abbauen zu können.


----------



## raff (30. Juli 2007)

Also ich bin Kürschner und Berbauer, lasse mir immer Erze anzeigen beim Farmen und die Tierchen zum Fell abziehen finde ich schon von selbst xD


----------



## Gnar'kol (30. Juli 2007)

Und dafür kramst du nen 9 Monate alten Thread raus ?


----------



## Dexis (22. August 2007)

Gnar schrieb:


> Und dafür kramst du nen 9 Monate alten Thread raus ?


ehrlich gesagt hat er es doch genau richtig gemacht - statt wieder in einem neuen thread seinen senf dazu zu geben, nimmt er lieber einen bereits vorhandenen! ist doch egal, wie lang der letzte eintrag her ist, er benutzt dasselbe thema... aber ohne das forum vollzuspammen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanB (5. September 2007)

Ja Kräuter und Kürschner sind imme noch die 2 besten Berufe finde ich besonders wenn man auf nem neuem Server anfängt und dingend geld braucht ^^ Später kann man ja wenn man umbedingt will noch umskillen auf lederer oder alchi je nachdem was man will


----------

